# Memory card compatibility



## willis (Aug 25, 2012)

Are there any maximum memory card capacity what EOS systems aren't compatibility.
Haven't found nothing about supported card sizes so, are there EOS bodies which don't support like 64GB cards or bigger ones?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 25, 2012)

willis said:


> Are there any maximum memory card capacity what EOS systems aren't compatibility.
> Haven't found nothing about supported card sizes so, are there EOS bodies which don't support like 64GB cards or bigger ones?


All EOS DSLRs, (with the exception of EOS 300D), having the latest firmware, support 64GB cards


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 25, 2012)

but not all of them can format that big cards. The 350D for example will not format a 32gb Card right and you end up with a card that not a newer camera nor windows can bring back from 8 to 32 gb.
Needed some third party to get it right.


----------



## willis (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, I was just wondering that are there any limits on cards. Once manual doesn't say anything about cards and I'm using 7D at the moment.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 26, 2012)

willis said:


> Ok, I was just wondering that are there any limits on cards. Once manual doesn't say anything about cards and I'm using 7D at the moment.


A few seconds ago I formated and used my 64GB CF card in the EOS 7D and all works well ... so I know for sure that 7D can handle 64GB ... now if it can handle 128 GB CF card or not, I do not know (as don't own a 128GB card).


----------



## eventvideo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Canon EOS 300D which has done me fine for the odd bit of photography now and then but it cant really handle anything moving in a dark setting like a wedding, even with an f1.8 lens!. I recently got a job making a video of construction of a building so, as I already have a timelapse controller I thought that was the way to go.

The 4GB card I had would only last around 4 hours at 1 shot per minute. I could have reduced that to one shot per 2 minutes I suppose, or reduce the image quality but as this job clashes with a weeks holiday I decided to look into getting a new, bigger card.

I took the plunge, despite the chances that the 300 would not recognise the 64Gb card. It worked straight away!
64GB Compact Flash card from 7dayshhop.com!  I thought I would post here as I found no-one else who had managed to get one to work. I do have custom firmware on the 300D so maybe that makes the difference. Think I got the firmware from here: http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digital/digital_rebel_firmware_hack.html (link to the download on that page).

I reckon at some point I will buy a 5D Mk2 or something similar but at least the 300D is still usable for making videos from timelapse. ;D


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah I also use my old 350D for that, don´t want and need to put that shuttercounts on the newer bodys most of the time. Base ISO is still good, and for TL I cant find any quality difference to the 7D at ISO 100.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

Most CF cards will work, but SD cards are a different story. Some will not work with SDHC, but most have firmware Upgrades. Then 64GB SDXC cards may not work on some, and SDXC UHS-1 does not work in the UHS-1 mode with 5D Mark III but still works. SD cards are a real rats nest of incompatibility.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes CF is much better in that way because of its memorycontroller and addressing hardware built directly into the card. To the camera they all look the same, they same like the old IDE harddrives in computers some jears ago, it is the same protocol. It is easily doable to get a CF card working on a pc motherboard with a passiv adapter or an IDE Harddrive with external power source on your cameras CF-pins  
On old PCs it was the case that a too big HD would just be driven by the controller maximum addressable Memory and the rest was just ignored. 
Can someone confirm that for cameras and CF cards ?


----------



## Tov (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone tell me if a Lexar Professional ® 1000x CompactFlashcard 32Gb will work okay on a 1D IV?
Is the card faster then the camera? 

Found the answer, they work okay.


----------



## willis (Sep 28, 2012)

Uhhh 1000x one smexy card 8)


----------

